# Just an Idea * Interest Check*



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 1, 2018)

This is just an idea that I've been thinking of. It will not be started for quite a long time, not until my current RP I'm hosting is finished. I've learned a long time ago that hosting multiple things at the same time is... not a good idea.

The premise of this RP would be a modern slice of life- fantasy mix. It would be set in a modern world, possibly an alternate version of Earth. (If so, then all cities will have real world counterparts, just named differently.) There would be two "races". Anthros, called Numar, and humans. Numar make up the majority of the population, about 90%, to be precise. (Their populations can be further divided as follows: Birds and Mammals 30%, Dragons 15%, Mythics 15%, Reptilian 20%, Other 10%). 

There is a sort of disparity between Numar and humans. The Numar possess a gene within their DNA that enables them to access the world's fundamental energy, Ember, in turn giving them the ability to access powers and practice the Ember Arts, which in times past have been known collectively as "magic". Ultimately, all Numar possess two basic abilities, which in modern times are taught to them as children in order to prevent their misuse. The first of these powers are known as "Surging". Every individual Numar possesses one Surge Element. This means that they can manipulate this element, and regenerate their Embers while doing so. However, they also have one element that they can control innately by _consuming_ Embers. This is known as a "Burn" element. Most Numar will only ever use their Surges or Burns, if they use any sort of Ember Arts at all (It is quite easy for a person to go their entire lives without using their powers, or seeing other people use them unless you're in a medical or crime-solving/ committing field.) Very few choose to delve deeper, as trustworthy sources on their practice are very hard to come by. 

Humans, on the other hand, do not normally possess the ability to manipulate Embers. 98% of the human population has no form of special powers. The remaining two percent, however, are usually "halfs", or people who only have one human parent. There are some individuals who have had their powers resurface, but it is very rare. Furthermore, human Ember users are generally only able to Surge OR Burn. In order to unlock their full abilities, it must be forced out of them by intense trauma. This process is called "breaking", and there is a 50/50% chance of it killing the person rather than giving them powers. 

(Not going much deeper into the magic system. It would take multiple pages. It will be relatively easy to use, but it's also _magic. _It's boring if it's too easy.)

In this RP, we would mainly focus on the daily lives and interactions of our characters. There will be several occupations to choose from, and those occupations would have a direct impact on the NPCs that the characters usually interact with, and with how the Player Characters would interact with each other. 

I am currently planning to include the following jobs:
Police Officer
Student
Teacher
Gas Station Clerk
Department Store/ Mall Employee
Mechanic
Tool Shop 
Medical Field 
Pet Store Employee (Yes, pets still exist. Simply because the Numar exist doesn't mean that there aren't normal, everyday animals, too.) 

Please watch this thread if you would be interested in doing this in the future. It won't happen for a while, and I don't want to track everyone down one by one just to see if they're still interested. I love you guys, but I can't deal with rejection.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 4, 2018)

*thinking to himself* just so he notices me......

-randomly runs up and down the floor, jumping....falling on face....getting up again....trips over,,,something....gets up again-
OH OH OH PICK ME PICK ME!!!


----------



## Steelite (Apr 4, 2018)

Finally, a RP where you don't have to think too much about being a warrior or a barbarian or a knight or a wizard or anything that makes a living out of fighting.
I'mma be a teacher ! Got a metric-fuck-ton of magic schools to put to good use here, heh.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 4, 2018)

oooooooooo cool may i join?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm interested as to why humans are so scarce in this setting. Or is it more like the many different types of Numar and also the humans each have their own seperate nation/colonies, thus Humans aren't really a minority at all?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 4, 2018)

Blue_Jay said:


> I'm interested as to why humans are so scarce in this setting. Or is it more like the many different types of Numar and also the humans each have their own seperate nation/colonies, thus Humans aren't really a minority at all?


No, it's more along the lines of simply being less common than the Numar are, especially in modern times. It's not that they're in danger of extinction- it's just that history has not been kind. However, even though Ember Arts have gradually become less practiced (especially during the era of the Puritans in North America. They only believed in using Surging and Burning. Anything else was considered evil), technology has advanced to the point where humans no longer have to fear things such as the plague. The Numar are mostly immune to the types of diseases that once nearly wiped put humans, and after it was discovered that Biosurges/ Burns could use their powers to cure diseases caused by viruses or bacteria/ fungi, things definitely improved for the human race. 



Steelite said:


> Finally, a RP where you don't have to think too much about being a warrior or a barbarian or a knight or a wizard or anything that makes a living out of fighting.
> I'mma be a teacher ! Got a metric-fuck-ton of magic schools to put to good use here, heh.


Alright. However, there will be some general rules that Ember Arts will follow, and keep in mind that aside from Surging and Burning, magic is _definitely _not a common part of public education.

I will say this: Ember Arts are not going to feel like superpowers or special moves. Spells will have little rituals associated with them, such as finger gestures, arcane symbols (think _Doctor Strange _or _The Magicians), _and fully worded out incantations. 

Fortunately, though, I'm pretty much going to be giving free reign outside of combat, as fighting won't be the main focus of this RP. In fact, most magic should have some obvious practical use outside of battle.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Alright. However, there will be some general rules that Ember Arts will follow, and keep in mind that aside from Surging and Burning, magic is _definitely _not a common part of public education.
> 
> I will say this: Ember Arts are not going to feel like superpowers or special moves. Spells will have little rituals associated with them, such as finger gestures, arcane symbols (think _Doctor Strange _or _The Magicians), _and fully worded out incantations.
> 
> Fortunately, though, I'm pretty much going to be giving free reign outside of combat, as fighting won't be the main focus of this RP. In fact, most magic should have some obvious practical use outside of battle.


Aaaactually, on 2nd thought, I'mma just be an english teacher, lol.
I'd actually like some RP without much, if at all, of all those physical fighting... but, being a teacher and all that, I feel like I may have a lot of verbal fighting with the students at some point, haha.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 4, 2018)

ill probably be a mechanic


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 4, 2018)

I should be a student....just to be THAT GUY....that gives the teacher lip and attitude  muahahaha


----------



## Steelite (Apr 5, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> I should be a student....just to be THAT GUY....that gives the teacher lip and attitude  muahahaha


The dumb-ass guide to college :

step 1 : enroll for school
step 2 : pick a class
step 3 : look for the one with the highest damage output
step 4 : realize it's not one of those games
step 5 : enter the classroom
step 6 : see teacher
step 7 : endure the lesson
step 8 : *"why're we still here... just to suffer..."*
step 9 : express yourself to the teacher
step 10 : go to the principal's office


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

uuuuhhhhhhhmmmmmm....i think you lost me at the top one... :O


----------



## Steelite (Apr 5, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> uuuuhhhhhhhmmmmmm....i think you lost me at the top one... :O


#WorthIt


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

..............NOT!!!


----------



## Steelite (Apr 5, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> ..............NOT!!!


Yes it is !


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

OH you just  wait till this RP gets underway....ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

otherwise BULL, i dont wanna hear none of yo S#!T!!!


----------



## Steelite (Apr 5, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> OH you just  wait till this RP gets underway....ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!


YOU'RE ON... literally above me, atm, hahaha


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

oh dont tempt me, ILL JUMP ALL UP AND DOWN DAT @$$!!!


----------



## Steelite (Apr 5, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> oh dont tempt me, ILL JUMP ALL UP AND DOWN DAT @$$!!!


It's true though. At this moment your post is ON top of my current one, hahaha.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Can somebody be a really hot exotic dancer and tattoo artist on here???


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Girl on board.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

-wild card uses tail whip on steelite's bum-
HA!!! TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I think maybe I will be a hairstylist  or club owner.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 5, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> -wild card uses tail whip on steelite's bum-
> HA!!! TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

oh, im FAR beyond the point of being concerned for....
yep, pretty much NO sanity left on my end....nope, none whatsoever....


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 5, 2018)

hmmmmmm, i think you are getting ready to judi chop me with them hands, NOT SHOW CONCERN!!!
TRICKERY I SAY, TRICKERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 6, 2018)

Just wondering, do people think that this should be set mainly in a larger city, or in a Suburban city?

A larger city would have more locations, but they wouldn't be as detailed as perhaps a Suburb, with less places but more room for me to develop them into a solid location.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 6, 2018)

idbe cool with a suburban


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 6, 2018)

This idea seems like a great idea. A RP not entirely focused around fighting, multiple different jobs, and with all my excitement to participate, or at the least, read through every message, I have a few questions.
Do certain species of Numar have more affinity with certain kinds of Ember, and continuing with that, would their life choice affect it as well? Asking for the sake of getting more info about this.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 6, 2018)

Suberbia would be alright with me. But the city would be more open range or more activity it seems. But just an opinion, perhaps I'm wrong?


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 6, 2018)

Kinda depends on how we would react and interwine with the environment and each other, I'd think as well, ya know?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 6, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> This idea seems like a great idea. A RP not entirely focused around fighting, multiple different jobs, and with all my excitement to participate, or at the least, read through every message, I have a few questions.
> Do certain species of Numar have more affinity with certain kinds of Ember, and continuing with that, would their life choice affect it as well? Asking for the sake of getting more info about this.


In terms of Surges and Burns, yes, species has an effect on what Surge and Burn an individual is born with. For example, a bat has a bit higher chance of being born with Wind and Sound than, say, a fox, but that fox has a larger chance of being born with Mind and Transport. 

Also, a person's life choices don't impact their Surges and Burns, which are determined by a combination of DNA and random luck. However, a person's Surge and Burn _does _potentially impact their career.

For example, a Biosurge/burn (someone who can manipulate living things) is likely to pursue a career in medicine, as their powers can be used to heal injuries and cure disease when applied with understanding of medicine. Likewise, a Mindsurge/ Burn (Someone who can manipulate emotions and, with practice, thoughts and even the senses), might decide to become a therapist, or maybe even a police officer. (Soothing emotions can de-escalate a situation very quickly, if done right. However, it should be noted that the best criminals are usually Mindsurges/burns.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright, here is the currently acknowledged list of confirmed powers when it comes to Surging and Burning. Their usefulness described is mainly focused on domestic, career work. (Not military.)

Also, in this world's legal system, "Species" as it refers to the Numar is usually replaced with the latin term _Corpora, _as the Numar are, scientifically, a single subspecies of a now extinct race. The only other surviving subspecies of this extinct race are the humans.
*Elements*

*Fire: *An infrequently seen ability, but not extraordinarily rare. Its use is generally looked down upon in society, due to its dangerous nature, however, there are a few professions in which Fire powers can be extremely useful. Mainly, Fire and Rescue. Those with inherent Fire abilities are almost immune to fire, and can therefore use this passive immunity to save lives. Not only this, but power over Fire also allows an individual to use their powers to calm or even put out fires and avoid disastrous situations. Fire-users are incapable of getting hypothermia (becoming too cold), and are resistant to intense heat. Fire is actually more partial towards being a Surge, rather than a Burn, but only slightly so. Fire based Embers manifest simply as normal, orange flecks of light, just as if a normal fire were to burn.
*Wind: *An ability seen with relative frequency in _Corpora_ capable of unassisted flight. Society is rather neutral towards this ability, because although it can be destructive, it is usually used for good. Wind-users make excellent pilots, because they can use their powers to calm any winds and even protect flights from storms. As a side note, for _Corpora _who can't normally fly, Wind abilities can be used to allow them to do so. Wind abilities have an equal chance of being a Surge or a Burn. Wind Embers are green in color.
*Water: *A somewhat rarer ability, that has no discernible preference when it comes to _Corpora_. Water users are extremely sought after in disaster relief and prevention, because they can provide clean drinking water in times of drought or in places where it cannot be found. Furthermore, they can even potentially prevent disasters like flooding, provided they have enough warning in advance. Other fields where water abilities are desirable include, but are not limited to, Seafaring, Fire and Rescue, and Sewage Maintenance. Water powers more frequently manifest as a Burn ability. Water Embers are deep blue in color.
*Earth: *A common ability, that seems to appear more frequently in land-dwelling _Corpora. _Earth users are desirable in any type of work that involves dirt, stone, or soil, as well as in building design (For aesthetic purposes, as they can freely shape cement). Earth powers are usually Burn abilities. Earth Embers are dark orange in color.
*Ice: *One of the rarest Elemental Surges/ Burns, only slightly more common than Lightning. Ice powers usually manifest in _Corpora _who's true animal counterparts favor cold environments, but even among them this power is rare. Ice powers are in high-demand in places that are affected by climate change, such as the poles. (An effort to help reverse it's progress and re-establish the habitats of true animals). Ice powers have an equal chance of being either Surge or Burn. Ice Embers have a baby blue color.
*Lightning: *The rarest Elemental power. It is usually only found in Mythics and Dragons, though exceptions can occur. Lightning abilities are useful in policework, as they can be used instead of a Tazer, and their users have direct control over what the electricity does and does not affect. Lightning abilities are also useful in the protection of electricians, because Lightning users can detect and manipulate electricity. Electrical powers are usually a Burn ability. Lightning Embers have a bright white color.
*Forces*

*Kinetic: *A commonly seen ability. It is potentially dangerous, but also easy to identify. Telekinesis users are valued in pretty much every field. It is common in almost every _Corpora. _Telekinesis usually manifests as a Surge. Kinetic Embers are a pinkish color.
*Electromagnetic: *A slightly less common power. It can be dangerous, and it is difficult to identify, but it is weaker than Metal abilities because it can only control certain metals, and it cannot create them. It usually manifests as a Burn. Electromagnetic Embers are a yellowish color.
*Gravity: *A very rare ability among Force powers, with highly dangerous potential. Valued in police work, as it can potentially slow down criminals or even completely stop them in their tracks. Gravity powers almost always manifest as a Surge, which makes them that much more dangerous. Gravity Embers have a dark blue center, but give off an eerie baby blue light.
*Phenomena*

*Light and Dark: *A common ability, Light users are neither very dangerous, nor very sought after. Because light abilities are almost always burns, and are difficult to make useful, they are usually not put into consideration when applying for jobs. Light Embers manifest as miniature stars.
*Mind: *A highly uncommon ability. Mind powers are useful in the fields of psychology, police work, crime investigation, and even in education, because the easiest thing to do with them is to alter peoples' emotional states. (Other abilities include illusions, thought alteration, sense manipulation, and even telepathy). Mind abilities have an equal chance of being either a Surge or a Burn. Mind Embers are faint and hard to see, but glow violet.
*Biology: *A very useful, rather common ability. Biological powers are almost a must in medicine, and are also sought after in Chemistry, as well as Environmental Protection/ Reforestation. Biological abilities have no preference of Surge or Burn. Biologic Embers are a bright, glowing green color.
*Metal: *The second rarest ability among the Phenomena category, Metal powers are very dangerous, and highly sought after. Metal users can create and manipulate any Transition Metal. However, most Metal users can only use one metal. Metal powers have an equal chance of being a surge or a burn. Metal Embers are a violet color, looking pretty much like normal embers from a fire, but being purple in color.
*Sound: *A common power, especially among _Corpora _with inherent Echolocation or highly advanced hearing. Sought after in almost all fields, especially ones that involve public speaking. _Corpora _with powerful hearing can potentially use this to dull noise enough for them to function normally. (All _Corpora _can hear anything a human can, plus whatever else they can hear naturally.) Sound powers are usually Surges. Sound Embers are completely invisible.
*Teleportation: *The rarest Phenomena ability. It is highly sought after by governments. Certain countries will literally take Teleportation users from their families to force them into service.
*Mystical*

*Thaumaturgy: *The power to use most neutral or beneficial non-elemental, force, or Phenomena spells without Arcane Diagrams, and the second rarest inherent ability out of all others. It is so rare that only 6 people have had it within the last 600 years. It was said to be a Surge ability. Its Embers look like water.
*Curses: *The power to use any negative non-elemental, force, or phenomena Ember Art without Arcane Diagrams, and the rarest ability out of all others. It was said that any horrible thing uttered during it's use would happen, no matter how deplorable or widespread it may have been, just so long as its user could see the effects of it's use in person. So rare that only 3 people have had it in the last 600 years. It is said that it was a Burn ability. It's Embers were as black as night.
*Space and Time: *The third rarest inherent ability. It allows an individual to alter the space-time continuum. It has so far been found only in Dragons and Mythicals. It has equal chances of being a Surge or Burn. Its Embers look like glass shards.
*Embersight: *A rather uncommon power that allows an individual to see the Embers of other living things, as well as the flow of free-floating Embers in the environment. The Embers of Numar and humans with Surges/Burns glow brightly compared to other humans and most (non-Numar) animals. It's Embers look like silver dust flying around its user's eyes.
*Cancellation: *A rare ability that allows its user to cancel almost all Ember Arts, but not Surges and Burns. Only found as a Burn. If a user touches a person while activating this ability, the person they touched also lose Embers as if burning at the same rate as the user. This ability has an extremely high Burn rate, which can be detrimental to the user's long-term health if not used in conjunction with their Surge. Cancellation Embers have no visual phenomenon associated with them, only a high-pitched humming sound.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok, so I also have some thoughts and questions based on these abilities/surge,burns/alignments. I hate to be the one to kind throw these thoughts out there, but then again, it might be a decent outlook and decision maker for us players or the characters...

Will our abilities be derived from our character species and/or parent species? Kind of like a genetic passdown or inheritance?

Will our personalities, whether RL based or not, have a choice factor in the above mentioned? 

Will we be able to adapt and develop any extra abilities or traits throughout the story?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 7, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> Ok, so I also have some thoughts and questions based on these abilities/surge,burns/alignments. I hate to be the one to kind throw these thoughts out there, but then again, it might be a decent outlook and decision maker for us players or the characters...
> 
> Will our abilities be derived from our character species and/or parent species? Kind of like a genetic passdown or inheritance?
> 
> ...


You will be allowed to choose which Surge and Burn your character has, as it will be something that they have had access to for most of their life.

Also, yes. Although this won't be a combat focused RP, there will be several ways to "level up". There will also be a few opportunities for characters to learn Ember Arts in the form of spells and magic. 

(I feel like I will be supplying/ approving most of the officially recognized spells, just to maintain a level of continuity in this RP's aesthetic and magic system.)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 7, 2018)

So what will we be alloted by the way? Like how many of what combination of abilities and such? And what kind of suburbia or city setting are we thinking? Better kept up or the more problematic setting?just curious


----------



## Steelite (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmmm, interesting... I think I can fit my magic spells in these like this.

necromancy (blood/bone magic) => Biology
infrasound/ultrasound => Sound
black hole / white hole / wormhole => Gravity / Teleportation / Space (idk which would fit better)
chronomancy => Time
Also, I just realize all of these categories can be a "Surge" element. Coolio.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Hmmm, interesting... I think I can fit my magic spells in these like this.
> 
> necromancy (blood/bone magic) => Biology
> infrasound/ultrasound => Sound
> ...


I would say that worm holes can be strictly teleportation, as that is their main purpose. However, Black-holes and White-holes would probably have to come from a combination of both Teleportation and Gravity abilities (in the real world, a black hole would be way too difficult to control and would probably swallow up its creator and the planet before they could do anything). Also, keep in mind that while some abilities have a higher chance of being a Surge rather than a Burn, a person can only have one Surge and one Burn. No exceptions. It's pretty much a law of this world's science. 

It's what keeps balance. A player has to be very particular about how they choose their innate abilities, because they can only have two.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

Yyyyyyeah I'll pick none then, lol.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Yyyyyyeah I'll pick none then, lol.


Well, I would suggest going with what fits with your occupation.

If you're a teacher, then it might be entertaining to have telekinesis (to save the hassle of handing out all of those papers), and Gravity. (To gently coerce students into sitting down if they're misbehaving in class.)

This RP isn't going to be combat based- Surges and Burns will almost always be successful no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

I know, but since I'm too indecisive about these powers, I'd just pick none, and (try to) work my way around it.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 10, 2018)

So, pretty much, in essence, this RP is going to be more based on logic and reasoning, in combination with more of a complex arcane/ability system (rather than a "I use this ability to do this"), than a run in, kick ass take name RP


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> So, pretty much, in essence, this RP is going to be more based on logic and reasoning, in combination with more of a complex arcane/ability system (rather than a "I use this ability to do this"), than a run in, kick ass take name RP


Yep, pretty much. Surges and Burns will be extremely easy to use, but other abilities will have to be learned. Combat will not be extremely difficult if and when it happens, but our health will be more realistic, so we will have to be strategic on how we use our abilities or suffer the consequences.



Steelite said:


> Yyyyyyeah I'll pick none then, lol.


Actually, on second thought, Black Holes and Worm Holes should work with space manipulation. I'll allow it, as well as your bone abilities.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Actually, on second thought, Black Holes and Worm Holes should work with space manipulation.


Is space-time one single category together ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Is space-time one single category together ?


I would say so. In the real world, gravity apparently has an effect on how time flows. Not only that, but time affects space as well, so I would say that the two are parts of one coin rather than two separate things.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

Actually, I think I'll choose blood and bone for my two initial types. I'll learn the others later, and make them in my own style.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Actually, I think I'll choose blood and bone for my two initial types. I'll learn the others later, and make them in my own style.


Those would actually fall under the same ability type as well, as they are part of Biology. 

Perhaps your character only managed to activate one of his powers during his school years, and not the other?


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Those would actually fall under the same ability type as well, as they are part of Biology.
> 
> Perhaps your character only managed to activate one of his powers during his school years, and not the other?


You know, I'm still quite unclear about this...


DragonMaster21 said:


> Also, keep in mind that while some abilities have a higher chance of being a Surge rather than a Burn, a person can only have one Surge and one Burn. No exceptions. It's pretty much a law of this world's science.
> 
> It's what keeps balance. A player has to be very particular about how they choose their innate abilities, because they can only have two.



Are you saying we can only have two for the whole course of the RP, or we can learn others as the RP progresses ?
Are there any restriction on learning new powers ? Like, say, if I start with biology, can I learn other types such as space-time, or stuck with only biology ?
What do you mean by "two" here ? Like, can we start with two types (biology, space-time, mind, etc), or two spells (one surge and one burn), or... ?
It's rather confusing, sorry.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> You know, I'm still quite unclear about this...
> 
> 
> Are you saying we can only have two for the whole course of the RP, or we can learn others as the RP progresses ?
> ...


You can learn spells outside of your Surge and Burn as the RP progresses. 

Your Surge and Burn are simply the two schools/ elements of Magic that you can control without even needing to cast spells. Anything with that category of magic, you can do. 

For example, with biology powers, you can not only manipulate bone and blood, but you can also force wounds to heal. If someone has a virus, you can use your powers to destroy it, so long as you know what virus it is. Pretty much anything about biology that your character has a basic understanding of, he can control. 

Essentially, Surges and Burns give you access to the entirety of a school of magic. Not just one part. The whole.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 10, 2018)

ill have to think about this for  a bit to actually decide what id like to be and have, if thats ok


----------



## Steelite (Apr 10, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> You can learn spells outside of your Surge and Burn as the RP progresses.
> 
> Your Surge and Burn are simply the two schools/ elements of Magic that you can control without even needing to cast spells. Anything with that category of magic, you can do.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, then I'd start with biology and space-time, how's that ? Bone/blood for biology, and black hole / white hole / wormhole / time for the other.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay, so, I don't _really_ get what Embers are.
Are they like little wispey things that follow you around, or is it something else? This idea seems incredibly interesting, and if/when you take this off the ground, I want to make sure I have the details ironed out, and not asking them mid-RP.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 11, 2018)

HammerMasher77 said:


> Okay, so, I don't _really_ get what Embers are.
> Are they like little wispey things that follow you around, or is it something else? This idea seems incredibly interesting, and if/when you take this off the ground, I want to make sure I have the details ironed out, and not asking them mid-RP.


Embers, in most cases, look like the sparks that you would see fly off of a campfire, but are different colors and can have different appearances depending on what type of Ember Art you're using. Under ordinary circumstances, they are stored within a person's body, invisible to the naked eye unless someone has an Embersight ability. (Which, speaking of, I will add onto the official list of Surges and Burns.) 

As for the scientific stand point: Researchers are stumped. They _seem _to be directly involved with reality and its laws, but scientists quite simply cannot find the connection. It's also understood that living things produce Embers naturally- but only certain species have the abilities to control them*. However, it is known among the most learned practitioners of the Ember Arts that if you use an Embersight ability to it's fullest potential, you will actually see some of the same Arrays as those used to cast spells. Therefore, among the most scientifically and Ember educated, it is the general consensus that Embers are an integral part of the universe. 

*= Numar, Certain Animals, and a tiny amount of the human population.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 12, 2018)

Sounds like a fun rp, you know i’m down. Already know what i’ll be doing for my character. Likely a cop or EMT.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm going to work on the town for this RP some time this week. If there are any requests for shops or anything, please tell me!

(It would be really cool if this city had a restaurant owned by a player character, IMO.)


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

A restaurant huh? what about maybe a bar or pub? granted, yes, i understand they are or can be the same thing, but just curious as to what you thought about it. 
liiiiiiiike, can anything be owned or built by any characters? or would it be possible to have things built/constructed mid-RP?


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

i wouldnt mind owning/running a bar or pub. if so, id have to switch around and debate with myself which attributes, abilities and profession id decide on having.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

Besides, im curious what ya'll think about a pub with maybe a boxing ring or "hash out" area?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 16, 2018)

Funny thing actually, when i use my tigrol sona i tend to have him in law enforcement and owning a bar on the side.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 16, 2018)

well? patnership? if thats a plausibility anyways? you own the bar, i can own the boxing/hash out area? a nice drink after a workout/brawl is always refreshing!!!


----------



## Steelite (Apr 17, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (It would be really cool if this city had a restaurant owned by a player character, IMO.)


Better hold some eating contests while at it, folks, cuz I'm down for a "Last-Man-Eating" championship 
Oh and don't mind me being a food critique, too


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 17, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Better hold some eating contests while at it, folks, cuz I'm down for a "Last-Man-Eating" championship
> Oh and don't mind me being a food critique, too


I will probably win that contest, no offense.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 17, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> I will probably win that contest, no offense.


We'll see 'bout that, boi.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Definitely sounds like the rp could be rather fun and in an urban environment things should take interesting turns


----------



## RileyTheOtter (May 19, 2018)

@DragonMaster21 out of curiosity, what would be the natural burn/surge possibilities for say a sergal?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 20, 2018)

Abyssalrider said:


> @DragonMaster21 out of curiosity, what would be the natural burn/surge possibilities for say a sergal?


Hmm...

Well, I would say that any character can have any surge/burn ability, unless I specifically state otherwise. I'm unfamiliar with Sergals, so I suggest using whatever combination fits your character's personality/ aesthetic.


----------



## Galatur René (May 23, 2018)

I would be very interested to join such an RP and roleplay as a my batty vampire persona (an anthro bat that shrinks into a smaller anthro bat instead of a human vampire that turns into a bat). 
For humor, I would like my character to pursue the medical field profession and especially fond of drawing blood.


----------

